# LINKS!?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

What are good places to buy live plants at? thanx.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I bought live plants from a seller on ebay with a username tycom-1. She put a custom bundle of a plants I wanted and plus it was very cheap and shipping was free.


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

www.aquariumgarden.com, www.aquaticplantdepot.com, www.aquariumplant.com, all those places are very good


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i went to www.aquaticplantdepot.com

bought ...

11 Anacharis (Elodea densa)

$0.45 each

and

11 Italian Val ( Valisneria Spiralis "Red")

$0.45 each.

Good?









$10 and i think $10 for shipping.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

MPower said:


> I bought live plants from a seller on ebay with a username tycom-1. She put a custom bundle of a plants I wanted and plus it was very cheap and shipping was free.


 hey Mpower you meant that they sent it all the way to pilipines ? was the plants in good condition ? do you have the url... i wanna get somemore plants


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

www.aquariumplants.com


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> i went to www.aquaticplantdepot.com
> 
> bought ...
> 
> ...


 i got my order today. the grass like plant was small but the bigger one is great. alot for the price i thought. that site is good.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> i went to www.aquaticplantdepot.com
> 
> bought ...
> 
> ...


 thats a really good place to buy plants


----------

